# xbox360 s mods



## anudeepr12 (Apr 21, 2012)

what  are ixtreme lt 3 and xgd3 for xbox 360. Are these hacks to run backups .How to use them . What are the advantages.


----------



## suh007 (May 21, 2012)

LT 3.0 is the recent firmware hack of xbox 360,where the firmware of the disc drive of xbox 360 is modified to run backups(using DVD Discs).
With these mods u may risk getting banned on Xbox Live


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 21, 2012)

suh007 said:


> LT 3.0 is the recent firmware hack of xbox 360,where the firmware of the disc drive of xbox 360 is modified to run *backups*(using DVD Discs).
> With these mods u may risk getting banned on Xbox Live



the word highlighted in bold used in this particular context is the patented,copyrighted and trademark property of the PSP custom firmware community Inc.and is punishable under applicable law


----------



## coolpcguy (May 21, 2012)

^ lolwut.


----------

